# Latoja! Has anyone done it?



## jaminM3 (Nov 7, 2007)

I seriously want to do the Logan, UT to Jackson, WY ride. I have done 4 or 5 centuries including the Moab Century with the "Big Nasty". Does anyone have any training pointers or advise?


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

I did LOTOJA for the first time this year. I had some slight cramping so I missed my target time by 5 minutes. Since this was my first time, I didn't have a clear expectation of what my time should be. Without the cramping I could have cut 20 minutes from my time. 

My longest ride was 140 miles with lots of 90-110 mile rides. For next year, I will do at least 3-4 rides of 150 miles. maybe 1 140 and the rest over 150. I felt like the last 40 miles, i was draining the tank, just hoping the tank had enough in there to the finish.

The best strategy is to get with 5-6 people and do the "race" together. That way your average speed is pretty high and you don't get standed by yourself. It's very easy to drop between groups and you ride quite a distance alone.

The biggest key is to have a good base, good training rides with some climbs in them. Then on race day, eat and drink properly. You will not want to eat but you need to force yourself.

Good luck.

ScubaD


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

It's LOTOJA, I did It this year. I spent almost all of my spare time on my bike, do several 100 mile plus rides and do lots of climbing and then climb some more. It is a beautiful ride and worth all training when you ride into Teton village at the end of the day


----------



## jaminM3 (Nov 7, 2007)

OK, I bought a trainer for the winter so by the time the riding season comes I will already be fit. I am going to ride 3 times a week and I will try to have one of those times climbing one of the canyons.

Thanks Guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I did it long ago, and found myself surfing the race website last spring....I told myself when I got off my bike at the end of that race..."Ok, now I have done it once..never again" but it's pretty special and I am again considering it..I wanted to beat 10hrs, which I did..by seconds..I'd be happy to come close to that time now...

I trained really hard with long rides all summer..lived in Jackson at the time, so the altitude wasn't a factor like it is for some sea level riders. Work up a good food and drink program...that is what makes that race work...If you don't eat, you will run out of fuel.. I missed a hand-up about 80 miles in and had to circle back for my musette bag, losing the pack...rode the following climb alone, chasing..and luckily I caught a tandem at the summit..They led me back to my pack, tandems haul on the descent..saving me from doing the remaining 120 miles as a time trial, all alone...

But if you want an even tougher race, look at the Everest Challenge, which I tried this past fall and failed to finish...Didn't train, as I should have, specifically for that race's 29,000' of climbing in two days...And starting at around 5000' and climbing repeatedly to 10,000' multiple times per day, two days in a row...that is difficult when you live and race mostly below 3000'..

Anyway, the LoToJa is a great event and when you finish, you will have really accomplished something special. Train hard and race smart and you should do fine.

Don Hanson


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

jaminM3 said:


> I seriously want to do the Logan, UT to Jackson, WY ride. I have done 4 or 5 centuries including the Moab Century with the "Big Nasty". Does anyone have any training pointers or advise?


That is on my list for 08. All of my organized road rides have been century types. 

I've done a timed MTB century that had 14,000 feet of climb. DNF the first attempt. Went back the second time and finished, 12 hours of saddle time. 

I have'nt looked at the LOTOJA course in painful detail, but I didnt think it was as much about climbing as it was going to be a speed drill. Thats why riding in a group would be the best choice. While your training watch your avg speeds on long rides. I think their web site said you need to avg 16.5 (including stops?) to finish within the time limit.

I douby any of my riding friends will register, so I cant depend on a group. I can do the saddle time, just gotta get the avg speed on centuries alot better. 

Registration is in April, fills up quickly.


----------



## jaminM3 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Lotoja '08*

I am planning on having two of my brothers do it also. That is if I can get them to put in enough miles. I know on the last century I did, I could average around 20 mph if I was in a group. If I can't get my brothers to do it, I will just jump on the back of a group and stay there if I can.


----------

